# 944.529071 carburetor



## Emike79 (Feb 10, 2021)

Folks, looking for help finding a carburetor for this model. Mine seems to leak. Tried opening, cleaning and revealing and I still get leaks. Looks like it may be missing a gasket somewhere.

Anyway, model number is Nikki 793784
For the life of me I can't find this model anywhere. Can someone please recommend a replacement part or at least a compatible rebuild kit?

Ps. This is on Canada so there may be a different US part number?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Emike









It also helps if you tell us the numbers off the engine. Does that 944.529071 have a "C" at the beginning ?

Is it a Briggs ?


.


----------



## Emike79 (Feb 10, 2021)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Welcome to SBF Emike
> View attachment 175505
> 
> 
> ...


No, no C on it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I always have problems with Canadian models. It's frustrating that the Sears site doesn't carry the Sears Canada models in it's data base.

So the next step would be to tell us what it is you're working on unless someone else can cross that Nikki number.
How about a description of the machine, maybe a photo or two and what brand of engine and it's ID numbers ?


.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well on Amazon there was a guy looking for the same carb and because this one looked like his he ordered one and it fit fine and worked.

_5.0 out of 5 stars_ Perfect for DYI folks
Reviewed in the United States on December 5, 2015
Verified Purchase
I purchased this new carburetor to replace my “Leaky Niki” on an 8 year old snow blower. I was concerned because my carburetor MFG number is 793784 and unable to find a reliable cross reference, but the photos listed matched perfectly with my old carburetor. My new carburetor was delivered in a timely manner, and perfectly matched my old carburetor. The new carburetor was installed with little effort (Briggs & Stratton did include installation instructions for the less mechanically inclined) and ran perfectly. Bring on the snow!!

Part # 796122









Briggs & Stratton 796122 Carburetor Replaces 794593/793161/696737 : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden


Briggs & Stratton 796122 Carburetor Replaces 794593/793161/696737 : Amazon.ca: Patio, Lawn & Garden



www.amazon.ca










796122 at DuckDuckGo


DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




duckduckgo.com






.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Emike79 said:


> No, no C on it.
> 
> View attachment 175510


944 means it was made by Husqvarna . do you have a husqy dealer nearby that can help you ? leaking carb the needle tip could be worn out the o-ring gasket may have been compressed to many times


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF mike. As Kiss4aFrog found, your carb number according to the parts list, is 796122. Amazon has it for $16, maybe more in Canada?
Amazon.com: Carbpro Carburetor For 796122 794593 793161 696737 Carb 20A113 20A114: Automotive 

Owners manual similar to yours-
529070.pdf - Google Drive


----------



## Emike79 (Feb 10, 2021)

A couple of folks mentioned the 796122 as compatible. I had originally not bought because an Amazon seller said it won't fit. Anyways, for $20, I'm buying it to test out anyways. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Would definitely appreciate an update so I know I didn't steer you wrong.
That and in case someone else comes along looking for a replacement too.


.


----------



## Yama24 (Dec 20, 2021)

I am literally in the same boat. Did it work out? I have the same snowblower, slightly different serial number. Same everything else. Number on the carb. I see the amazon carb 796122 I am going to order it but wanted to see if that worked?


----------



## MICHELCARBURATEUR (9 mo ago)

Emike79 said:


> Les gens, à la recherche d'aide pour trouver un carburateur pour ce modèle. Le mien semble fuir. J'ai essayé d'ouvrir, de nettoyer et de révéler et j'ai toujours des fuites. Il semble qu'il manque un joint quelque part.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, le numéro de modèle est Nikki 793784
> Pour ma vie, je ne trouve ce modèle nulle part. Quelqu'un peut-il recommander une pièce de rechange ou au moins un kit de reconstruction compatible ?
> ...





Emike79 said:


> Folks, looking for help finding a carburetor for this model. Mine seems to leak. Tried opening, cleaning and revealing and I still get leaks. Looks like it may be missing a gasket somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, model number is Nikki 793784
> For the life of me I can't find this model anywhere. Can someone please recommend a replacement part or at least a compatible rebuild kit?
> ...


----------

